# Golf Course Lighting



## Colin MacGillivray (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm planning to provide lighting for a 150 yards long golf hole with a 50 feet diameter green. There will be two 25 foot high poles, one each side of the green. I'm after satisfactory, not 5 star quality.
Advice please!


----------

